# حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟



## مجاهد الدين (19 أبريل 2008)

سؤال اوجهه لكل نصاري المنتدي ذكرت اناجيل العهد الجديد ان يهوذا هو ابن الهلاك الابدي وانه هو الذي سلم يسوع الي اليهود ليصلبوه ويقتلوه وبما ان يسوع هو الله الظاهر في الجسد كما تدعون ( حرر بواسطة الادارة ) فكان يعلم انه سوف يسلم بواسطة يهوذا الي اليهود لماذا اذن يهوذا تحديدا اليس يسوع مبعوث من اجل خلاص البشر جميعا ما مصير يهوذا وهل بانتحاره قد كفر عن خطيئته بتسليم يسوع ام ماذا ؟؟؟ 

ارجو الرد حتي استطيع ان اكمل بقية التساؤلات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الحوت (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



> لماذا اذن يهوذا تحديدا


*
كيف يعني اشمعنى يهوذا بالذات ما هذا السؤال ..!!!

لو كان واحد ثاني غير يهوذا هل ستقول ايضا اشمعنى فلان بالذات ..!!!

خلي اسئلتك تظهر مستواك الفكري .*


> ما مصير يهوذا وهل بانتحاره قد كفر عن خطيئته بتسليم يسوع ام ماذا ؟؟؟



*يهوذا كان مصيرة الهلاك الابدي لان الخلاص يتم بتوبة الخاطئ وايمانة بدم المسيح ويهوذا لم يتب ولم يؤمن ..!!

فيهوذا انتحر بدلا من ان يطلب المغفره لهذا فهو قد مات هالكا ..
والانتحار خطية بحد ذاتها ..


3 حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ، نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ
4 قَائِلاً:«قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَمًا بَرِيئًا». فَقَالُوا:«مَاذَا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَنْتَ أَبْصِرْ!»
5 فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ.​
وفي سفر المزامير نقرأ عن عقوبة خيانة يهوذا :


 لِتَصِرْ دَارُهُ خَرَابًا وَلاَ يَكُنْ فِيهَا سَاكِنٌ. وَلْيَأْخُذْ وَظِيفَتَهُ آخَرُ. ​
يهوذا كان خائن وكان طماع وسارق ايضا ..

6 قَالَ هذَا لَيْسَ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُبَالِي بِالْفُقَرَاءِ، بَلْ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ سَارِقًا، وَكَانَ الصُّنْدُوقُ عِنْدَهُ، وَكَانَ يَحْمِلُ مَا يُلْقَى فِيهِ. ​
والمسيح بسابق علمه الالهي كان يعلم ان يهوذا سوف يخونة وقد لمح السيد المسيح ليهوذا اكثر من مرة ولكن للاسف لا حياة لمن تنادي ..!!!


17 وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ جَاءَ مَعَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ.
18 وَفِيمَا هُمْ مُتَّكِئُونَ يَأْكُلُونَ، قَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنْكُمْ يُسَلِّمُنِي. اَلآكِلُ مَعِي!»
19 فَابْتَدَأُوا يَحْزَنُونَ، وَيَقُولُونَ لَهُ وَاحِدًا فَوَاحِدًا:«هَلْ أَنَا؟» وَآخَرُ:«هَلْ أَنَا؟»
20 فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«هُوَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، الَّذِي يَغْمِسُ مَعِي فِي الصَّحْفَةِ.
21 إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ، وَلكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْرًا لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ!».​**
لنقرأ حول الحادثة :



14 حِينَئِذٍ ذَهَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، الَّذِي يُدْعَى يَهُوذَا الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ، إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ
15 وَقَالَ:«مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوني وَأَنَا أُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ؟» فَجَعَلُوا لَهُ ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ.
16 وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ كَانَ يَطْلُبُ فُرْصَةً لِيُسَلِّمَهُ.​

وايضا :


47 وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ، إِذَا يَهُوذَا أَحَدُ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ قَدْ جَاءَ وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَشُيُوخِ الشَّعْبِ.
48 وَالَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَعْطَاهُمْ عَلاَمَةً قَائِلاً:«الَّذِي أُقَبِّلُهُ هُوَ هُوَ. أَمْسِكُوهُ».
49 فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ: «السَّلاَمُ يَا سَيِّدِي!» وَقَبَّلَهُ.
50 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «يَا صَاحِبُ، لِمَاذَا جِئْتَ؟» حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمُوا وَأَلْقَوْا الأَيَادِيَ عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَأَمْسَكُوهُ​
ما اصعب هذه الكلمة التي قالها السيد المسيح ليهوذا معاتبا :

« يَا صَاحِبُ، لِمَاذَا جِئْتَ؟ »*

*اما قولك :*


> وبما ان يسوع هو الله الظاهر في الجسد كما تدعون ( حاشا لله تعالي وتعالي عن ذلك علوا كبيرا )



*لا تقوللي حاشا ولا ماشا ..
عدم ايمانك بالوهية المسيح لا يعني انه ليس اله ..
وليس معنى ان قرانك قال انه ليس اله يعني انه هكذا ..
فقرانك ليس كلام الله حتى يتخذ به ولا حتى انتم انفسك تملكون القدرة في اثبات هذا .
*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

يا سيد مجاهد ..
تنبيه هام قبل أن *تنقل* باقي الشبهه حول يهوذا التي اعرفها و انت تعرفها جيدا :
1-





> سؤال اوجهه لكل نصاري المنتدي


لا يوجد *نصارى* بالمنتدى نحن *مسيحيين* ولسنا نصارى ..
2- 





> ذكرت اناجيل


نقبل هذا المصطلح من *مسيحي* اما انت فعندما تسأل يجب أن تقول (ذكر إنجيل العهد الجديد) ....
3- 





> ان يهوذا هو ابن الهلاك الابدي


 لا تضع استنتاجات مبتورة بل يجب دعم قولك بأعداد من الانجيل المقدس مستخدما في ذلك التفسير المسيحي


----------



## fredyyy (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

مجاهد
وبما ان يسوع هو الله الظاهر في الجسد كما تدعون ( حاشا لله تعالي وتعالي عن ذلك علوا كبيرا )

*في البداية *

*إسلوب سؤالك غير مقبول ... فنحن لا ندعي شيئاً*

*فإن كنت ضيف غير مسيحي في المنتدى المسيحي فلابد من الكلام بإحترام*

*ففي قسم الأسئلة الضيوف تسأل لتعرف الإجابة وليس لتشكك في الحق الإلهي*

*وما جاء عن يهوذا في الكتاب المقدس هو حق لأن الله قاله*

*والكتاب يُعلمنا إن لم نؤمن بأن المسيح هو الله لن نفهم كلام الله*

*فإن كنت تبني عمارة بدون أساس فسوف تنهار لعدم وجود الاساس*

*آمن بالمسيح المصلوب لأجلك حينئذ تفهم تلقائياً لماذا يهوذا وليس آخر*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

الأخ الفاضل مجاهد
+++ كلمة إبن الهلاك ، لا تعنى أنه مجبر على الهلاك ، بل إنه يندفع بكامل إرادته لهذا المصير .
+++ وذلك يشبه القول :- إبن الطاعة تحل عليه البركة ، فإن الإنسان هو الذى يجعل نفسه إبن الطاعة ، إن تمسـَّك بها وجاهد فى سبيلها .
+++ وهو كذلك الذى يجعل نفسه إبن الهلاك ، بالتمسك بالشر .
+++  ولذلك ، فإن السيد المسيح أعطاه الفرص العديدة لكى يتراجع ، فقد حذره ، بالقول : إن إبن الإنسان ماضٍ كما هو مكتوب ، ولكن الويل لمن به يُسَلـَّم . أى أن الصلب سيحدث سيحدث ، لأن تدابير الله لا تتوقف على شخص أيـَّـاً كان . + كما أعطاه الفرصة للتوبة ، لحظة أن قام بتسليمه ، إذ كلمه بعتاب وليس بكلمة تقطع الرجاء ، إذ قال له :- يا صاحب ، أبقبلة تسلم إبن الإنسان . + إذن فقد كان يمكنه التوبة ، ولكنه سلَّم نفسه لليأس ، وإنتحر ،  إذ شنق نفسه ، ويقال أنه سقط ( أى أن الحبل إنقطع ) ، فإنشقت بطنه .
++++ المهم فى الموضوع ، هو أننا لا نؤمن بأن الإنسان مجبر على فعل الشر ، لأن الله غير مجرِّب بالشرور ، ولا يدفع إنساناً للشر ، بل إن الإنسان حر الإرادة ، ولكن حريته غير مطلقة ، بل داخل حدود .
++++ ولو كان الإنسان مجبراً ، على الخير أو الشر ، لصارت المحاكمة غير عادلة ، فى ثوابها وعقابها معاً .


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

يا سادة يا كرام 

بصراحة انا قريت الموضوع ده قبل كده .
بس فيه نقطة حابب أسأل عنها .
وانشالله تتسع صدوركم .
ما دمتم أدرا بكتبكم .
أنا قريت ان يسوع قال ليهوذا انه يعمل العمل اللي هوه ناوي يعمله وبسرعة .
مش كده ؟
طيب السؤال هنا .
هوه يسوع كان عارف طبعا ان يهوذا لو راح بطريق تسليمه حتكون نهايته موت من غير توبة .
طب شجعه ليه وهوه عارف ان يهوذا بالاخر حيهلك ؟
ليه ما اسكتش مثلا ؟
ليه اتكلم كلام فيه تشجيع لانسان عشان يسرع يعمل حاجة هوة بالاخر حيندم عليها ويموت بالشنق ؟


هيه الحتة دي اللي قريتها في منتدى من المنتديات وما حدش جاوب عليها .
لان فيه واحد بس كان جوابه ان يسوع ما اجبرش يهوذا ينتحر وما يتوبش .
بس واحد اعترض وجاوبه ان المخلص مش ممكن يكون عارف ان الطريق اللي حيمشيه الهالك حتكون نهايته ندامة وهلاك ويشجعه ويقول له روح وكمان بسرعة !


ارجو انكم اتكونوا افهمتو الحتة اللي انا لغاية دلوقتي ما لقيتش حد يفيدنا بيها .
وهية باختصار :

المخلص كان عارف ان الطريق اللي شجع يهوذا يمشي بيه نهايته الندامة والهلاك .
ومع ذلك قال له يروح وبسرعة .


ايه ردكم ؟
نفسي افهم منكم انتو مش من أى حد الحتة دي .


وشكرا مع الاحترام .


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل مجاهد
> +++ كلمة إبن الهلاك ، لا تعنى أنه مجبر على الهلاك ، بل إنه يندفع بكامل إرادته لهذا المصير .
> +++ وذلك يشبه القول :- إبن الطاعة تحل عليه البركة ، فإن الإنسان هو الذى يجعل نفسه إبن الطاعة ، إن تمسـَّك بها وجاهد فى سبيلها .
> +++ وهو كذلك الذى يجعل نفسه إبن الهلاك ، بالتمسك بالشر .
> ...





لو قلنا واتفقنا ان يسوع حذره كتير .
والكلام ده حلو .
بس ماتنساش ان فكرة تراجع يهوذا بانه يقول له مش حسلمك أو لا يمكن أخليك تتصلب .
دي مرفوضه عند يسوع .
لاني فاكر انه قال لبطرس : اذهب عني يا شيطان لمجرد انه استبعد الصلب على يسوع .

كمان انا سؤالي هنا مش على التحذير الكتير اللي سمعه يهوذا .
لانه صحيح ان الانسان حر وربنا ما بيجبرش حد .

بس ربنا لو كان مهمته بالتجسد الوعظ والخلاص .
بيبقى مستغرب انه يكون عارف ان الطريق ده نهايته ندامة يهوذا وهلاكه .
ومع كده يشجعه . لان ده تشجيع مش تحذير .

وبعدين يسوع حسب ما فهمت كان عايز الموضوع يتم .
لان اللي بيوقف ضد كده بيعتبره يسوع شيطان .
يمكن عشان كده شجعه ؟


انا الحقيقة مش عايز اجاوب .
لان الجواب من حقكم .
انا ازهقت ردود كتيره قصاد منايا ان اسمع الرد منكم على الحتة دي .
بس ارجوكم تقنعوني بالحجة .
عشان افهم .
لو عايزين اوضح اكتر أنا حاضر .


مستني جوابكم .


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

وافتكرت حاجه كمان من اللي قريته وما لقتلوش جواب قبل كده .

أكيد كمان يسوع شاف الشيطان دخل في يهوذا .
طب ما حاولش يخرج الشيطان ليه مع انه كان بيخرج الشياطين من غير يهوذا .
ليه مع انه شاف الشيطان بيدخل في يهوذا طلب ان يهوذا يسلمه وبسرعة ؟!


معلش تستحملوني عشان افهم كل الاسئلة اللي نفسي اسمع جوبها منكم انتو مش من غيركم .


----------



## الحوت (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

*الزميل الكريم ستاريوس ..

يهوذا يا عزيزي اتخذ القرار النهائي بتسليم المسيح وقبض ثمن ذلك ..


14 حِينَئِذٍ ذَهَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، الَّذِي يُدْعَى يَهُوذَا الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ، إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ
15 وَقَالَ:«مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوني وَأَنَا أُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ؟» فَجَعَلُوا لَهُ ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ.
16 وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ كَانَ يَطْلُبُ فُرْصَةً لِيُسَلِّمَهُ.​
يعني الموضوع بالنسبة ليهوذا منتهى مع ان المسيح نبه يهوذا على الخيانة ..


20 وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ اتَّكَأَ مَعَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ.
21 وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَأْكُلُونَ قَالَ:«الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنْكُمْ يُسَلِّمُنِي».
22 فَحَزِنُوا جِدًّا، وَابْتَدَأَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ يَقُولُ لَهُ:«هَلْ أَنَا هُوَ يَارَبُّ؟»
23 فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ: «الَّذِي يَغْمِسُ يَدَهُ مَعِي فِي الصَّحْفَةِ هُوَ يُسَلِّمُنِي!
24 إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ، وَلكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْرًا لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ!».
25 فَأَجَابَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ وَقَالَ:«هَلْ أَنَا هُوَ يَا سَيِّدِي؟» قَالَ لَهُ:«أَنْتَ قُلْتَ».​[/I]​​[/COLOR]

ولكن يهوذا لم يكن في نيته التراجع ابدا ..

والمسيح كان يعرف هذا بسابق علمه الالهي ..

لهذا قال له اسرع بما جئت به ..

وحتى لما ندم يهوذا على فعلته بعد ان فعلها بدلا من يتوب عنها ويطلب المغفره فعل خطية اخرى وشنق نفسه ..

فكانت امام يهوذا فرصة ليتوب ويطلب المغفرة ولكن للاسف فضل يهوذا الانتحار بارتكاب خطية جديده بعد خطيئة تسليمة لسيده .
[/SIZE]*


> وافتكرت حاجه كمان من اللي قريته وما لقتلوش جواب قبل كده .
> 
> أكيد كمان يسوع شاف الشيطان دخل في يهوذا .
> طب ما حاولش يخرج الشيطان ليه مع انه كان بيخرج الشياطين من غير يهوذا .
> ...



*عزيزي الشياطين التي كان يخرجها المسيح من الناس هي اروح نجسة كانت تصيبهم بحالات مثل المرض او الجنون ..

ولكن الوضع مع يهوذا كان مختلف ..

دخل الشيطان بيهوذا يعني تقدر تقول زي ما واحد دخله شيطان لكي يسرق مثلا او يقتل او يرتكب خطية ..

وانت تعرف ان الشيطان يوسوس للانسان لارتكاب الخطأ وهذا ما حصل مع يهوذا بمعنى دخلة الشيطان ..

فالمسيح يعلم من قبل ان ياتي ويتجسد بان يهوذا سوف يرتكب الخيانة لا محاله وانه مزمع لها حيث قال عنه في العهد القديم :

(  لِتَصِرْ دَارُهُ خَرَابًا وَلاَ يَكُنْ فِيهَا سَاكِنٌ. وَلْيَأْخُذْ وَظِيفَتَهُ آخَرُ. )

فالمسيح كما قلت لك سبق ونبه يهوذا ولكن بلا فائده لانه يهوذا كان قد اتخذ القرار النهائي وقبض ثمن الخيانة ولا يريد ان يتراجع بالاضافه الى انه بعد ان ندم على فعلته قرر ارتكاب خطية اخر وهي الانتحار والانتحار خطيئة بحد ذاتها ..

ارجو ان اكون اوضحت لك ببساطة .




			لاني فاكر انه قال لبطرس : اذهب عني يا شيطان لمجرد انه استبعد الصلب على يسوع .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزي ما قاله الشيطان على لسان بطرس هو ان الشيطان لا يريد للمسيح ان يصلب ويموت ويفدى العالم لهذا قال المسيح له اذهب عني يا شيطان فانت معثره لي ..

فالشيطان لا يريد الخلاص للعالم بل يريد هلاكها ..

ويهوذا كان انسان ضعيف استطاع الشيطان التغلب عليه والسيطرة عليه .



*


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



الحوت قال:


> فالمسيح يعلم من قبل ان ياتي ويتجسد بان يهوذا سوف يرتكب الخيانة لا محاله وانه مزمع لها حيث قال عنه في العهد القديم :
> 
> (  لِتَصِرْ دَارُهُ خَرَابًا وَلاَ يَكُنْ فِيهَا سَاكِنٌ. وَلْيَأْخُذْ وَظِيفَتَهُ آخَرُ. )
> 
> ...





شكرا يا سيد الحوت .

بس ممكن تكتبلي رقم السفر والاصحاح بالنسبة للنص اللي ذكرته .
لأني انا أحب افهم الحاجات من زاويتكم انتو .



طيب .
يعني يسوع كان عارف ان يهوذا مش حيتراجع أبدا .
طب ابتدا معاه أول تحذير ليه .
ما هوه أكيد كان عارف انه مش حيتراجع من الاول . مش كده .؟


والحقيقة انا عايز أقول لك حاجة .
انا هنا بسأل حاجات كنت بفكر بيها كتير .
معلش اصبروا .


اتفضل جاوبني قبل ما اكمل الرد على اخر حاجات قلتها .
ومع الشكر طبعا انك بتحاول توضحلي جواب لاسئلتي.


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*




> طيب .
> يعني يسوع كان عارف ان يهوذا مش حيتراجع أبدا .
> طب ابتدا معاه أول تحذير ليه .
> ما هوه أكيد كان عارف انه مش حيتراجع من الاول . مش كده .؟


 
اهلا بك معنا ..
طيب ماهو الله دايما بيوجه النصح للبشر كلهم وارسل تعاليمة لهم جميعا وهو عارف ان فيهم كتير مش حيرجعوا عن خطاياهم ... ولا ايه ؟


----------



## الحوت (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



ستاريوس قال:


> شكرا يا سيد الحوت .
> 
> بس ممكن تكتبلي رقم السفر والاصحاح بالنسبة للنص اللي ذكرته .
> لأني انا أحب افهم الحاجات من زاويتكم انتو .
> ...



*بالنسبة للنص الذي سألت عنه فهو موجود في سفر المزامير الاصحاح 109 والايه 8 :

8 لِتَكُنْ أَيَّامُهُ قَلِيلَةً، وَوَظِيفَتُهُ لِيَأْخُذْهَا آخَرُ.​

وايضا في سفر اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الاول والايه 20 :



15 وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ قَامَ بُطْرُسُ فِي وَسْطِ التَّلاَمِيذِ، وَكَانَ عِدَّةُ أَسْمَاءٍ مَعًا نَحْوَ مِئَةٍ وَعِشْرِينَ. فَقَالَ:
16 «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ، كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ هذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ الَّذِي سَبَقَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فَقَالَهُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ، عَنْ يَهُوذَا الَّذِي صَارَ دَلِيلاً لِلَّذِينَ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ،
17 إِذْ كَانَ مَعْدُودًا بَيْنَنَا وَصَارَ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ فِي هذِهِ الْخِدْمَةِ.
18 فَإِنَّ هذَا اقْتَنَى حَقْلاً مِنْ أُجْرَةِ الظُّلْمِ، وَإِذْ سَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ انْشَقَّ مِنَ الْوَسْطِ، فَانْسَكَبَتْ أَحْشَاؤُهُ كُلُّهَا.
19 وَصَارَ ذلِكَ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، حَتَّى دُعِيَ ذلِكَ الْحَقْلُ فِي لُغَتِهِمْ «حَقَلْ دَمَا» أَيْ: حَقْلَ دَمٍ.
20 لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي سِفْرِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: لِتَصِرْ دَارُهُ خَرَابًا وَلاَ يَكُنْ فِيهَا سَاكِنٌ. وَلْيَأْخُذْ وَظِيفَتَهُ آخَرُ. ​
اما من جهة النصيحه فالمسيح كان ينصح الجميع ومنهم من كان يسير معه ومنهم من كان يرفض ..

*


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> اهلا بك معنا ..
> طيب ماهو الله دايما بيوجه النصح للبشر كلهم وارسل تعاليمة لهم جميعا وهو عارف ان فيهم كتير مش حيرجعوا عن خطاياهم ... ولا ايه ؟




يا سيد اخرستوس

اهلا بحضرتك .

الكلام اللي حضرتك قلته صحيح طبعا .
بس اصله زميلك الحوت كان قال لي ان يسوع قال كده عشان عارف ان يهوذا مش حيتراجع أبدا .
عشان كده قلتله ان القاعدة دي أصلا موجودة من أول تحذير !

انا يا سيد اخرستوس مش بعترض على الحتة دي .

انا من كلامكم ان يسوع جه بالمحبة والصبر بالوعظ .
بسألكم .
وعارف ان انتو بتأمنوا ان يسوع عارف كل حاجة حتحصل بعدين .
فهوه من أول يوم حذر يهوذا عارف ان يهوذا مش حيتراجع .
انا ما بتكلمش هنا عن يهوذا .
انا بتكلم ان يسوع جه وقت بعد التحذير وقال بيه حاجة بتشجع الانسان يسرع في طريق اخره ندامة وهلاك .

ده اللي أنا مش فاهمه !


ده صح والا لأ زى ما أنا فاهم كده ؟


أنا عايز اسمع منكم انتو . وشكرا .


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*




الحوت قال:


> اما من جهة النصيحه فالمسيح كان ينصح الجميع ومنهم من كان يسير معه ومنهم من كان يرفض ..





الحوت قال:


> [/font][/b]





شكرا كتير على اطلاعي على النصوص دي اللي عندكم .

وفعلا كنت بقرا نصايح كتير زى ما حضرتك بتقول .

بس كلامه مع يهوذا وتشجيعه انو يسرع مع انه عارف ان الطريق ده نهايته ندامة يهوذا وهلاكه .
هوه ده اللي مش قادر اوفقه مع النصايح الكتيرة .
انا كنت بتخيل ان يسوع كان عايز ان يهوذا يسلمه حتى لو كان حيهلك .
لان كلامه لبطرس خلاني افكر بكده .
لما غضب من بطرس مجرد انه رفض ان الصلب يحصل .
فماقدرتش اربط بين غضبه من بطرس وتحذيره ليهوذا .
لانه عارف ان يهوذا هوه اللي دوره حيكون ان يسلمه .
عشان كده كنت بظن ان يسوع قال كده لان عايز الموضوع ده يتم .
ده اللي انا بظنه .

بس الحقيقة لازم اسمع الجواب منكم انتو .

ايه رأيكم ؟ ممكن توضحو لو فهمتو قصدي ؟


وبشكركم كلكم على اهتمامكم .[/size]


----------



## الحوت (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



ستاريوس قال:


> انا بتكلم ان يسوع جه وقت بعد التحذير وقال بيه حاجة بتشجع الانسان يسرع في طريق اخره ندامة وهلاك .
> 
> ده اللي أنا مش فاهمه !


*
عزيزي المسيح لا يقل لاحد ان يسارع في الخطية ولا يلقي باحد بالخطية ..

الموضوع بسيط ولا اعرف ما سبب هذه الحيرة ..!!

يهوذا كان مزمع ان يسلم المسيح لا محالة ومن دون تراجع مع العلم ان المسيح نبهه من قبل ومع العلم ان المسيح كان يعلم بسابق علمه الالهي ان يهوذا سوف يسلمة وانه اتخذ هذا القرار النهائي حتى تكلم عنه في سفر المزامير على لسان داود النبي ..

فالمسيح بكلامة ليهوذا ليسرع اي ان الامر بالنسبة ليهوذ منتهى ولا تراجع فيه وانه خلاص فعل ما فعل وانتهى الامر ..

فالمسيح سوف يصلب سوف يصلب في الاول والاخر ولكن صلب كان على يد يهوذا وباصرار من يهوذا الذي قبض ثمن هذه الفعله ..

وسبق وبينت في مداخلات سابقة ان يهوذا كان سيئ الاخلاق وكان لص ومع ذلك المسيح احتمله لعل حاله يصطلح ولكن بلا فائده ..

فالانحراف في شخص يهوذا موجود من الاول حينما كان لص ومختلس الى ان اصبح بالاضافه الى هذا خائن وقام بتسليم سيده الى في النهاية ان قام بالانتحار بدل طلب التوبة والمغفرة فبالتالي مات يهوذا هالكا لهذه الاسباب .*


----------



## الحوت (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

*عزيزي خطايا يهوذا كانت الاتي والتي كانت سبب في هلاكة :

السرقة والاختلاس
خيانة سيدة وقبض الثمن
الانتحار​​​*​


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



الحوت قال:


> *
> 
> فالمسيح بكلامة ليهوذا ليسرع اي ان الامر بالنسبة ليهوذ منتهى ولا تراجع فيه وانه خلاص فعل ما فعل وانتهى الامر ..
> 
> ...





السيد الحوت .

خد بالك كلامك الاخير ده حيرني أكتر .

انت قلت :ان يهوذا كان سيئ الاخلاق وكان لص ومع ذلك المسيح احتمله لعل حاله يصطلح .

كلمة ( لعل ) دي غريبة هنا بالنسبة لجوابك الاولاني !
مش كنت قلتلي ان يسوع قال كده عشان عارف ان ما فيش فايده بيهوذا ؟!
طب ازاى بترجع تقول :ومع ذلك المسيح احتمله لعل حاله يصطلح .[/COLOR]؟!
طب ما هوه عارف أصلا ان حاله مش حيتصلح !


وبالنسبة لكلامك :  فالمسيح بكلامة ليهوذا ليسرع اي ان الامر بالنسبة ليهوذ منتهى ولا تراجع فيه وانه خلاص فعل ما فعل وانتهى الامر ..


كل الأعمال اللي عملها يهوذا كانت خطايا سواء بالاتفاق واللا قبض التمن .
وأى انسان بيعمل خطية بيكون عمل الخطية وقرر واتفق وانتهى .
ده مش مبرر ان عمل الخطايا معناه ما فيش رجعه .
والدليل ان يسوع قبض التمن وبعدين رماه .
يعني اتراجع .
بس قراره كان خاطىء بالشنق بعد ما ندم لان ما لقاش حد ينصحه بالمرحلة اللي اتجنن بيها دي من الندم . فخد القرار الخطأ . أصله كان تلميذ بسيط رغم كل ده زى باقي التلاميذ .

وكنت قريت انا في ردودكم ان بساطة التلاميذ حالت انهم يفهموا اى حاجة عن نبوءات الصلب .
ويهوذا كان من التلاميذ زيهم بسيط واكيد ما افهمش زيهم نبوءات الصلب وبالتالي التحذيرات اللي بتخص الصلب .

لا مؤاخذه . ده كلام قريتو وانا بدخل على مواقع كان حد بيبرر عدم فهم التلاميذ لنبوءات الصلب . 


هوه مش الكلام ده صح والا لأه ؟

يعني هوه يهوذا لو كان فاهم ان يسوع حيموت على الصليب ويقوم ما كانش شنق نفسه .
لانه ندم ان سلم يسوع للموت .
بس لو كان فاهم انه بيسلمو للقيامة بعد الموت .
كان يمكن ما اتجننش بعد ما ندم وكان استنى القيامة عشان يتوب .

ده اللي فكرت بيه .

ارجوكم لو كان كلامي مش منطق فهموني .


وشكرا لانكم بتهتموا بتساؤلاتي .


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*




الحوت قال:


> *عزيزي خطايا يهوذا كانت الاتي والتي كانت سبب في هلاكة :
> 
> السرقة والاختلاس
> خيانة سيدة وقبض الثمن
> الانتحار​​​*​




واكيد فيه ناس عندهم اكتر من كده خطايا .
سرقوا اختلسوا وخانوا وقبضوا تمن .
ومع ذلك بتقولوا ان يسوع جه يخلصهم ويدفع تمن خطاياهم .

وبالنسبة للانتحار .
التمن اللي اتقبض اترمى .
ده معناه الندم .
ولو كان يهوذا فهم نبوءات يسوع عن الصلب والقيامة كان فهم التحذيرات اللي تخص الصلب والقيامة .
بس ولا واحد من التلاميذ فهم . مش كده . لانهم بسطاء .

وبكرر ان يهوذا لو كان عارف بالقيامة ما كانش اتجنن بعد ما رمى التمن وانتحر من الندم .
لانه ما لقاش تحذير في مرحلة جنانه بعد تجنن من الندم .

انا بالاصل كنت مستغرب ان يسوع نطق ليهوذا بالتشجيع ده وهو عارف انه حيندم ويرمي التمن اللي قبضه . وطالما انه ندم . معناه كان بيحتاج وعظ . لكن جنانه ووحدته خلته يشنق نفسه .
يعني الراجل كان لسة فيه خير وصل للندم بس ما لقاش وعظ .
افتكر ان معلمه خلاص حيموت بسببه .
لو خبر القيامة من الاول ما تخفاش عنه وعن التلاميذ كان ما شنقش نفسه .
وكان اعتبر نفسه ساعد يسوع بحاجه كان رفض فكرتها بطرس من الاصل اللي خلا يسوع يغضب منه .


الحكاية دي متداخلة ومش مفهومة .


ارجوكم فهموهالي وبشكركم .


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



ستاريوس قال:


> اوالدليل ان يسوع قبض التمن وبعدين رماه .
> يعني اتراجع .



تصحيح :

أنا اسف . هنا بدال كلمة يسوع كان قصدي يهوذا . خطأ مش مقصود اعذروني .

اقتضى التنويه .


----------



## الحوت (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



ستاريوس قال:


> السيد الحوت .
> 
> خد بالك كلامك الاخير ده حيرني أكتر .
> 
> ...


*
والله يا مسيو ستاريوس انت بجد بتلخم بلد :smile02

قلت سابقا ان يهوذا كان لص وسارقا وانه كان فاسد الاخلاق منذ البدايه :

قَالَ هذَا لَيْسَ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُبَالِي بِالْفُقَرَاءِ، بَلْ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ سَارِقًا، وَكَانَ الصُّنْدُوقُ عِنْدَهُ، وَكَانَ يَحْمِلُ مَا يُلْقَى فِيهِ.​
وكان السيد المسيح يعلم هذا ولكن لم يفعل شي اتجاه هذا ليس لموافقتة عليه ولكن يهوذا اختار طريق الخطية ولا يريد العودة عنها حتى في الاخر ان قام بخيانة سيدة وقبض الثمن على ذلك .

فالانسان الذي يرتكب الخطية لا يكون الله موافق عليها ولكن هنالك ارادة عند الانسان ان يتوقف عنها ويتوب او ان يستمر فيها ..

ويهوذا كان من النوع الذي يرتكب الخطية ولا يتوب عنها بل ويستمر فيها ولا يهتم بالتنبيهات والتلميحات التي يلقاها ..

ولن اضع المزيد من الردود الان لاني عقلي قفل تماما من كثر المداخلات وسوف افسح لمجال لباقي الاخوة بالرد عليك والتوضيح وسوف اتابع معك فيما بعد ان احتاج الامر ..

واعتذر عن اي خطأ غير مقصود .*


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



الحوت قال:


> *
> والله يا مسيو ستاريوس انت بجد بتلخم بلد :smile02
> 
> قلت سابقا ان يهوذا كان لص وسارقا وانه كان فاسد الاخلاق منذ البدايه :
> ...





على كل حال بشكرك .
ولا مؤاخزة ازا ازعجت حضرتك .
انا كنت بس بعترض لاني قريت ان يسوع جه للخاطئين يوعظهم .
وما فيش تقسيم للخطايا قريته . الخطية خطية .
الزنى خطية . والقتل خطية . والاختلاس والخيانة برضه خطية .

وبرضه شكرا يا استاذ حوت .

استمتعت جدا بالحوار معاك .


----------



## الحوت (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



ستاريوس قال:


> على كل حال بشكرك .
> ولا مؤاخزة ازا ازعجت حضرتك .
> انا كنت بس بعترض لاني قريت ان يسوع جه للخاطئين يوعظهم .
> وما فيش تقسيم للخطايا قريته . الخطية خطية .
> ...



*شوف عاوز اقولك حاجة قبل ما اخرج ..

نستطيع ان نلخص مجئ السيد المسيح بسببين :

الاول :​
لكي لا يبقى الله مجهولا عن البشر لا يعرفون اي شي عنه سوى ما يسمعونة ..


نَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ عَمَّا كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدَايَةِ بِخُصُوصِ كَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاةِ: عَمَّا سَمِعْنَاهُ، وَرَأَيْنَاهُ بِعُيُونِنَا، وَشَاهَدْنَاهُ، وَلَمَسْنَاهُ بِأَيْدِينَا. 2فَإِنَّ «الْحَيَاةَ» تَجَلَّتْ أَمَامَنَا. وَبَعْدَمَا رَأَيْنَاهَا فِعْلاً، نَشْهَدُ لَهَا الآنَ. وَهَا نَحْنُ نَنْقُلُ إِلَيْكُمْ خَبَرَ هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَ الآبِ ثُمَّ تَجَلَّتْ أَمَامَنَا! 3فَنَحْنُ، إِذَنْ، نُخْبِرُكُمْ بِمَا رَأَيْنَاهُ وَسَمِعْنَاهُ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا شُرَكَاءَنَا. كَمَا أَنَّ شَرِكَتَنَا هِيَ مَعَ الآبِ وَمَعَ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. 4وَنَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ هَذِهِ الأُمُورَ لِكَيْ يَكْتَمِلَ فَرَحُكُمْ!​

ويكون بمجيئة بينهم عرفوه وعاشروة وسمعوا وصاياه وعظاتة باذانهم ..
وشفى مرضاهم واقام موتاهم بنفسه

الثاني :​
فداء العالم من الخطية بموتة عن الانسان الخاطئ بدلا من فناء العالم كله لان اجرة الخطية هي الموت والله لا يريد ان يكون هذا مصير البشرية  ...
لذلك قرر موته هو عنا ..
ولان الله غير قابل للموت اتخذ جسد بشري قابل للموت ..
مات هذا الجسد البشري عنا حيث مثلنا بالبشرية ...
واصبح للانسان المقدرة في طلب المغفرة ونوالها حيث يتم مسحها بدم المسيح .
*


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

بس ياريت حد من الزملا اللي بيصبروا على حيرتي زيك .
يهتم يجاوب :

هوه صحيح ان التلاميذ كانوا بسطاء .
وان تنبؤات يسوع عن الصلب والقيامة كانت مغلقة عليهم .
واكيد كان يهوذا واحد من التلاميذ بسيط زيهم .
اندفع كتير ببساطته ورا الفلوس .
لكن بالنهاية ندم ورمى الفلوس .
بس ما لقاش حد يوعظه بعد ما تجنن من الندم وخد قراره الغلط وشنق نفسه .

لو كان يسوع حذره من الشنق على قد بساطته كان فهمها .
زى ما فهم انه الويل للي حيسلم ابن الانسان . وافتكر وندم .
بس ما فيش كان وعظ عن شنق النفس والتوبة لواحد كان الشيطان راكبه .
وندم وملقاش حد معاه . حتى ما افتكرش موعظة اتفيده بمرحلة جنانه من الندم .

ارجوكم حد يفيدني بالحتة دي .

هوه مش يهوذا بسيط برغم كل شيء زى التلاميذ تمام .
وثبت انه ممكن يندم ؟

ليه ما قلوش يسوع انه ما يشنقش حاله لانه بعد الموت حيقوم مثلا ؟


حد يفهمني موضوع يهوذا ده وصبركم على حيرتي .


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



الحوت قال:


> *شوف عاوز اقولك حاجة قبل ما اخرج ..
> 
> نستطيع ان نلخص مجئ السيد المسيح بسببين :
> 
> ...





شكرا انك بتحاول اتفهمني حاجات عنكم .
بس مش لما ابقا افهم موضوع يهوذا الاول !


شكرا يا استاذ حوت . شكرا كتير .

وتصبح على خير .


----------



## الحوت (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

*عزيزي يهوذا لم يكن مثل التلاميذ ..
فالتلاميذ لم يكونوا فاسدين مثل يهوذا ..
فسبق وقلت لك ان يهوذا كان لص وسارق ولم يكن التلاميذه مثله ..
فاخلاق التلاميذ بالرغم من بساطتها كانت اخلاقها افضل من اخلاق يهوذا الفاسده الذي كان يسرق اموال الفقراء ..
ومن رغم من بساطة التلاميذ لم يقم احد بخيانة المسيح الا يهوذا لانه كان فاسد الاخلاق اصلا ..
فيهوذا شخص كان يجري وراء الانحراف ولم يكن يسعى للسير بشرف ابدا ولم يكن يأبه اصلا لاي تنبه والا لما سلم المسيح والذي عاتبه حينما قبلة كما نبهه قبل ان يسلمة .
كانت هنالك فرص لرجوع يهوذا عن عمله ولكن يهوذا لم يكن يريد الى ان ندم فيما بعد وبدلا من اصلاح ما قام به ارتكب خطية الانتحار ..!!!
فهل لم يكن يعرف يهوذا بحسب شريعتة ان الانتحار خطية ؟
ام ان الخطية تعمى البصر ..!!!
لماذا لم يذهب للمسيح ويطلب المغفرة حينما ندم ولماذا انتحر ؟
ام انه طفل صغير لا يعرف الصح من الخطأ ولا يعرف ما تنص عليه شريعته ؟!!

صدقني يا عزيزي الموضوع بسيط لا يحتاج لكل هذه الضجة ..

التلاميذ كانوا بسطاء ولكن لم يكونوا اطفالا وانما اشخاص بالغين .
*


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

هذا هو تحذير يسوع عن تسليمه :

22: 22 و ابن الانسان ماض كما هو محتوم و لكن ويل لذلك الانسان الذي يسلمه .


يهوذا افتكر وعظ وتحذير يسوع عن التسليم بس ما سمعش يسوع حاجة عن شنق النفس عشان يفتكر ويتوب .

الندم جننه وما لقاش وعظ واتخذ القرار الخاطىء .

وما دمتم بتقولوا ان التسليم ما كانش خطيئة يهوذا لكن شنقه لنفسه .
طب التحذير كان عن التسليم .
ولو عالتسليم فيهوذا رمى التمن اللي قبضه مقابل تسليم يسوع .
وده دليل الندم .
طب فين التحذير والوعظ عن شنق النفس بعد الجنان من الندم ؟؟؟؟!!!

مش كلام منطق وواضح برضه يا جماعة . حاجة اتحير .

الحتة دي مهمة أوي أفهمها معاكم . ياريت حد يجاوب بحجة ومنطق عشان افهم .

وشكرا .


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



الحوت قال:


> *عزيزي يهوذا لم يكن مثل التلاميذ ..
> فالتلاميذ لم يكونوا فاسدين مثل يهوذا ..
> فسبق وقلت لك ان يهوذا كان لص وسارق ولم يكن التلاميذه مثله ..
> فاخلاق التلاميذ بالرغم من بساطتها كانت اخلاقها افضل من اخلاق يهوذا الفاسده الذي كان يسرق اموال الفقراء ..
> ...





ايه ده ؟ انت ما نمتش لسة يا حوت . مش قلنا تصبح على خير !

ماشي يا سيدي .

نكمل شوية وبشكرك .

طيب خلينا انقول ان يهوذا ده كان مختلف ومغموس بالخطيئة .
هوه يسوع جه عشان الخطاة والا لأة ؟ مش يهوذا يبقا خاطىء برضه ؟

وحضرتك قلت :
فهل لم يكن يعرف يهوذا بحسب شريعتة ان الانتحار خطية ؟
ام ان الخطية تعمى البصر ..!!!
لماذا لم يذهب للمسيح ويطلب المغفرة حينما ندم ولماذا انتحر ؟
ام انه طفل صغير لا يعرف الصح من الخطأ ولا يعرف ما تنص عليه شريعته ؟!!


يا سيدي نعتبر يهوذا تاه عن الشريعة وببساطة ومختصر كان خاطىء من البداية .
ويسوع جه بصفته معلمه يوعظه ويفكره تاني .
ما قلوش يسوع بنفسه حاجة عن الانتحار خالص !
بس كان بيتكلم عن التسليم اللي كان يسوع عاوزه يتم .
وبرغم كده .
افتكر يهوذا وندم على التسليم .
وواضحة يا استاذ حوت ان التمن ما بقالوش اى قيمة عند يهوذا .
دليل ان التوبة كانت جامدة لما افتكر كلام معلمه عن التسليم .
بس لو يسوع فكره بخطيئة الانتحار كان افتكر زى ما افتكر كلام يسوع عن التسليم .

وبعدين حضرتك بتقول :لماذا لم يذهب للمسيح ويطلب المغفرة حينما ندم ولماذا انتحر ؟


يا سيدي ده واحد من كتر الندم باين عليه اتجنن .
وبعدين مين من التلاميذ قدر يقرب على يسوع وقت المحاكمة .
ده بطرس انكر يسوع وهرب .
الحال كان بيخوف التلاميذ .
ده يهوذا كان جرىء أوي لما رمى الفلوس بوش اليهود .
بس الجنان ما خلهوش يتحمل ندمه وشنق نفسه .
واكيد اللي بيفقد عقله ما بيبقاش مسؤول عن فعلته .
وكفاية ان اللي جننه الندم .

الحكاية باينه كده .
الراجل ندم . ومن كتر الندم اتجنن .

مش احتمال كبير كده برضه ان الندم جننه ؟


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*




الحوت قال:


> *
> التلاميذ كانوا بسطاء ولكن لم يكونوا اطفالا وانما اشخاص بالغين .
> *



ايوه صحيح كانوا اشخاص بالغين .
بس برغم ان يسوع قال لهم كتير انه حيتصلب ويموت ويقوم .
كان بالنسبالهم الكلام ده ولا كانه اتقال .
وفضله فاكرين انه الملك اللي حينتصروا بيه زى ما اليهود كانت فاكره المسيح .
ده قريته بأحد المواقع .

يعني التلاميذ برضه اذا كانت فكرة بدماغهم بيفضلوا متمسكين بيها برغم ان يسوع قال لبطرس يا شيطان وكرر كتير انه حيموت ويقوم . لكن التلاميذ فضلوا مش عايزين يفهموا التصريح الواضح ومامنوش الا لما يسوع قام زى ما قريت قبل كده .

وكمان يهوذا فضلت الافكار في دماغه برغم التحذيرات الكتيرة .

بس الفرق .

ان التلاميذ استفادوا وعاينوا القيامة زى ما بتؤمنوا انتم .
لكن يهوذا ندم واتجنن من الندامة وشنق روحه وما لحقش القيامة .

ولسة بقول ان يسوع لو حذره من شنق النفس أو قال له خطة القيامة .
ما كانش اتجنن يهوذا من الندم وما كانش شنق روحه .
لكن مش عارف ليه معلومة القيامة دي كانت محجوبة عن فهم التلاميذ .
الحكاية كانت فرقت مع يهوذا اوي .

وكان زى ما يسوع حذره من التسليم كان حذره من الانتحار .
لكن قال له وشجعه يسرع ويسلمه . وكل الكلام كان عن التسليم .
بس يسوع ما فكرش يهوذا بعقوبة الانتحار بالشريعة .

حقيقي الراجل باين انتحر وهوه متجنن . يعني مش مسؤول عن اللي عمله .
والسبب الندم الصادق والدليل انه رمى التمن اللي باع بيه .

مش كده والا ايه ؟

يا جماعة ده منطق العقل .

فيدوني انتو بأه ؟


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

ايه جماعة . انتو مش شايفين ان احتمال كبير أوي ان يهوذا اتجنن من كتر ندمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

مستبعدين ليه انه اتجنن من الندم وبناءا عليه انتحر ؟

انتو مش معايا ان يسوع جه يفكر ويوعظ اللي ناسي الشريعة واللي اتطرف بالشريعة ؟
مش معايا ان تحذير يسوع كان بس عن التسليم وما كانش عن الانتحار ؟


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

وبعدين يا حوت . مش حتنام بأه ؟
أمال فين زمايلك هنا اللي قلت انك حتسيب الرد ليهم ؟

لو كانوا ناموا نام انت كمان والصباح رباح يا سيدي .

ايه رأيك ننام بأه ؟


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



ستاريوس قال:


> 22: 22 و ابن الانسان ماض كما هو محتوم و لكن ويل لذلك الانسان الذي يسلمه .




طيب . حسألكم سؤال .
برأيكم حقيقة الجملة دي ايه :

و لكن ويل لذلك الانسان الذي يسلمه  .   ( لأنه ) :

سيسلم معلمه   أم   لأنه سيشنق نفسه    ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يمكن بالاجابة تتضح الامور اكتر معانا وتساعدني أفهم أكتر منكم .


----------



## ستاريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

وبأكد ان اغلب الظن بيبقى للقارىء ان يهوذا اتجنن من كتر ندمه .

يعني ما هواش مسؤول كمجنون عن جريمة انتحاره .

كمان واضح ان يسوع كان بيذكر التسليم بس بتحذيره المتكرر وما فيش ذكر للشنق .
يهوذا ندم والدليل ان التمن اللي كان طمعان فيه أوي رماه بوش اليهود وسابه ومشي .

أنا كنت بستني ان يسوع بدال ما يشجع يهوذا انه يسلمه وبسرعه .
ييجي يحذره بنبوءة انه حيندم ويشنق حاله .

لكن رغم انه عارف ان النهاية انتحار .
شجع يهوذا يبتدي وبسرعة بالتسليم اللي نهايته انتحار .

وارجو ان ما حدش يقول زى الاستاذ الحوت ان يسوع كان عارف ان ما فيش فايده بيهوذا .
لانه عارف كده من أول تحذير حذرهوله .

المهم ليه طلع كلام التشجيع والاسراع بالتسليم من يسوع ؟ ايه الحكمة ؟
ليه ما فيش وعظ عن الانتحار ؟
ليه بتستبعدوا ان يهوذا من كتر الندم اتجنن وشنق روحه ؟

كل دي أسئلة بتمنى اتجاوبوهالي عشان انا مش عايز اسمع اجابة من حد غيركم .


وشكرا اوي للسيد حوت اللي صبر على تساؤلاتي .

بس كويس انه اخيرا نام . أحلام سعيدة يا حوت .


----------



## ستاريوس (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



الحوت قال:


> *عزيزي يهوذا لم يكن مثل التلاميذ ..
> 
> ام ان الخطية تعمى البصر ..!!!
> 
> ...




استاذ حوت

الحقيقة لفت نظري جوابك ده وقعدت أفكر بيه .
لكن انت هنا بتقول ليه يهوذا ما راحش للمسيح وطلب المغفره بعد ما ندم ؟ وليه شنق نفسه ؟

وانا بسألك مين من التلاميذ قدر أو راح ليسوع بعد ما اتقبض عليه ؟

فمثلا بطرس اللي قريت انه انكر يسوع تلات مرات زى ما يسوع اتنبأ .
خان الوعد اللي قال له ليسوع بانه لا يمكن يسيبه .
لكنه انكره تلات مرات
وافتكر وندم .
بس ما راحش أبدا يطلب من يسوع المغفرة 
اكيد كانت الفاس وقعت في الراس خلاص
ملاقاش فيه ايده غير الندم والبكا 

تمام زى يهوذا بس الفرق ان يهوذا ندم عشان خطط لمؤامرة 
اعتبر نفسه مسؤول
عشان كده الندم جننه وشنق نفسه لانه زى بطرس كان صعب يوصل ليسوع لما اتقبض عليه.

يهوذا حس ان يسوع خلاص راح من غير رجعة
وبعدين الكل اتخلوا عنه زى ما اتنبأ يسوع للتلاميذ ان كلهم حيسبوه ويجروا . مش كده مكتوب عندكم ؟
بس يهوذا لو كان عارف ان يسوع راح يرجع ما كانش فقد الامل .
لكن على ما يبدو اتجنن من كتر الندم
وندمه كان صادق لأن الفلوس اللي قبضها رماها
بس مالقاش موعظه يفتكرها من معلمه يسوع سواء عن الانتحار أو كشف ضرورة الصلب والقيامة.

كان ساعتها بدال ما يحس بالذنب 
يعرف انه ساعد بحاجة من غير ما يقصد كان يسوع بيحارب اى حد يرفضها زى ما غضب على بطرس

لكن فضل وحده
بعد ما الكل ساب يسوع زى النبوءة ما بتقول
واتجنن من الندم
وبجنونه اتخذ قراره الخطأ وشنق روحه


ارجو انك تكون فهمت منطق الحيرة اللي عندي

وبرجو انكم اتجاوبوا بمنطق على الموضوع ده
وما تقولوش ان الوضع مش مستاهل
لاني انا مش من دينكم
يعني لازم افهم اخلاقيات ومنطق اللي حصل
عشان افهم زيكم

بشكركم كلكم


----------



## ستاريوس (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

ومهما كان يهوذا مختلس أو عنيد أو خاين
فده حال أى خاطىء وفيه اللي أفظع منه .

يسوع كان عاوز الموضوع ده يتم زى ما افهمت
ومن أول يوم اختار بيه يهوذا عشان يبقا تلميذه عارف ان يهوذا ما فيش فايده بيه مهما حذره
لانه حيكون ابن الهلاك زى ما قريت
فعشان كده يسوع ما كانش عنده امل ان يهوذا يتراجع من بداية البدايات

فما حدش يقول ان يسوع شجعه بالاخر عشان حس ما فيش فايده
لانه هوه عارف ان ما فيش فايده من الاول
وبعدين التلاميذ كلهم من دون استثناء كانوا بسطاء وموضوع الصلب والقيامة ده كان ما بيعلقش بدماغهم
وبالتالي يهوذا كان زيهم مش حيفهم اى تحذير لانه بالاصل بتعلق بالصلب والقيامة اللي همه أصلا ما بيفهمهوش

ولان يسوع اتنبأ تان كل التلاميذ حيسبوه وان بطرس حينكره اتنبأ ان يهوذا حيسلمه

لكن بعد التسليم وقبض يهوذا الفلوس كثمن للخيانة
ندم بعد ما بقا لوحده
وطبعا كان صعب يوصل زى التلاميذ ليسوع
ومن كتر ندمه ووحدته اتجنن وانتحر

يعني ما كانش عاقل وفاهم هو بيعمل ايه
لأن الجرايم اللي ابيرتكبها مجنون زى ما احنا عارفين الايام دي ما بيحاسبوش عليها ويحجروا علمجنون ويعالجوه

بس يهوذا اتجنن وقتل روحه
يعني مش مسؤول عن فعلته بس ندمه كان صادق جدا لأن الفلوس ما بقلهاش قيمه عنده

واهم حاجه انا مستغرب ان يسوع قال الكلمات اللي فيه تشجيع ان يهوذا يسلمه وهوه عارف ان يهوذا حيندم ويتجنن من ندمه وينتحر من غير ما يفكره بحاجه عن الانتحار

وبكرر ان التحذيرات كانت بتخص التسليم بس مش الانتحار
وبفكركم ان يسوع من اول يوم اختار يهوذا بيه كان عارف بانه حيشنق نفسه بالنهاية
ومع ذلك ما فكروش وحذره من مخالفة الشريعة والانتحار زى ما حذره يسلمه ( رغم ان يسوع عايز التسليم يتم وبسرعة )
ولا تحذير كان بخصوص الانتحار كله عن التسليم

وبالاخر افتكر يهوذا وندم على التسليم لما اختلى بضميره
لكنه اتجنن من الندم وهنا انتحر
لان ما لقاش حد معاه يداويه من ندمه بعد ما الاوان فات

بطرس ندم لكن لانه ما اعتبرش نفسه مسؤول عن التسليم فضل لغاية ما شاف القيامة لكن يهوذا اتجنن من الندم قبل ده كله بوحدته وانتحر لان كتر ندمه جننه


ارجوكم تجاوبوني انتو على حيرتي في الموضوع ده بالذات لان الموضوع بجد يستاهل صبركم بس بمنطق الجواب مش ايمان من غير نقاش

وبشكركم دايما



بستنى اجوبتكم المنطقية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

الأخ الفاضل / ستاريوس
+++ يوجد فارق بين علم الله المسبق ، وبين إجباره للخاطئ على خطية .
+++ وذلك أمر صعب الفهم علينا نحن البشر ، لأننا نعمل أعمالنا ، بناءً على معرفتنا المحدودة ، ولا نتخيل كيف يكون عمل الله الذى له كل العلم  . + لذلك نتساءل : لماذا خلق الشيطان ، وهو يرف أنه سيتمرد عليه ، ولماذا خلق آدم وهو يعرف أنه سيخالفه ، ولماذا خلق حواء وهو يعرف أنها ستقدم الثمرة المحرَّمة إلى آدم ... إلخ 
+++ ألاف الأسئلة ، نتخيل فيها ، أنه كان من المفروض أن يتصرف الله كما نتصرف نحن . 
+++ ولكن الله عالى الحكمة جداً ، ولا نستطيع أن نحتويه داخل عقولنا :- " ما أبعد أحكامه عن الفحص ، وطرقه عن التقصى " ، وبعض الأمور نفهمها --متأخرين-- بعدما تظهر نهايتها أمامنا  ، فنعرف كم أن الله حكيم جداً جداً ، وبعضها يستحيل علينا معرفة نهايتها ، بل يجب علينا أن نثق فى حكمة الله وقداسته .
+++ ومن هذه الأمور ، أنه كان يعرف مصير يهوذا ، وأنه لن يتراجع عن طمعه ، بل سيسلم نفسه للشيطان ، الذى سيمنعه عن التوبة ويقوده للإنتحار . + فهل الله مخطئ لأنه يعرف ما سيحدث ولم يمنعه ؟؟ لا بل إنه وضع قوانيناً ، من ضمنها أن المخلوق العاقل حر فيما يختاره لنفسه ، وإلاَّ أصبحت المحاكمة -- يوم الدينونة --  غير عادلة ، لأن حرية الإختيار ، هى أساس العدالة فى المحاكمة .


----------



## ستاريوس (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / ستاريوس
> +++ يوجد فارق بين علم الله المسبق ، وبين إجباره للخاطئ على خطية .
> +++ وذلك أمر صعب الفهم علينا نحن البشر ، لأننا نعمل أعمالنا ، بناءً على معرفتنا المحدودة ، ولا نتخيل كيف يكون عمل الله الذى له كل العلم  . + لذلك نتساءل : لماذا خلق الشيطان ، وهو يرف أنه سيتمرد عليه ، ولماذا خلق آدم وهو يعرف أنه سيخالفه ، ولماذا خلق حواء وهو يعرف أنها ستقدم الثمرة المحرَّمة إلى آدم ... إلخ
> +++ ألاف الأسئلة ، نتخيل فيها ، أنه كان من المفروض أن يتصرف الله كما نتصرف نحن .
> ...





أستاذ مكرم المحترم

بشكرك جدا على اهتمامك بالرد

بس يمكن تتفاجىء اني معاك 100% بالكلام اللي حضرتك قلته كله.
أيوه أنا معاك لأن الواحد لازم يؤمن ان ربنا له حكمة.
ده حق يستحقه ربنا ما نقدرش ننكره .
بس يا استاز مكرم الناحية اللي حضرتك اتكلمت بيها ما فيهاش خلاف خالص.
الا ازا كنت حضرتك تقصد :

تقصد يعني ان يسوع كان له حكمة انه ما يحذرش يهوذا من انه يشنق روحه؟

انا يا استاز مكرم حقربلك اللي أقصده بمثال صغير .
افترض ان لك صاحب كان حالف لو شاف واحد من سكان المنطقة حيقتله .
وفي يوم شفت صاحبك حيروح في سكة انت عارف ان بنهايتها حيشوف الراجل اللي حلف يقتله .
ايه رأيك بأه ؟

معقولة ما تقولوش حاجة تهديه على الراجل واتفكره ان القتل حرام حتى لو انتقام للحق؟

أنا كنت ححذره وافكره .
لكن ازا حضرتك شايف ان سكوت يسوع عن ذكر الانتحار وانه بالعكس شجع على السكة اللي نهايتها انتحار هوه مرجوعه للحكمة اللي حضرتك قلت عليها .
فبكده ما يبقاش فاضل كلام .
انا مش جاى اجادل وخلاص .
اما ازا كان تشجيع يسوع ليهوذا انه يسرع بالسكة اللي اخرها انتحار عشان هوه عارف انه مش حيتراجع . فانا بفكركم انه عارف كده من اول يوم اختار يهوذا كتلميذ .

ولازم حضرتك تفرق بين ايمانك برب متجسد عشان يكلم الناس ويحذرهم .
وبين رب خلق وساب الناس لحريتهم يختاره ويعمله .

لان التانية بتناسب تمام ردك الاخراني .
انما بحالة ايمانكم بالتجسد زى ما فهمت على قدي .
فهوه ممكن يتكلم ويحذر ويتدخل لانه اتخذ صورة انسان حسب ما انتو بتؤمنوا.
وانه هوه جه عشان يخلص الناس .
ويقعد مع الخطاة مش الابرار .
وبصفة يهوذا خاطىء .
انا كنت حاسس انه محتاج موعظة عن الانتحار اتفكره بالشريعة .
لانه كان محتاجها اكتر من التشجيع انه يسرع بطريق اخره انتحار .

كمان الانتحار ده احتمال كبير انه تم من الندم الشديد زى ما قلتلكم .


ارجو ان حضرتك فهمت قصدي .
انا بتكلم عن كيان متجسد ممكن يكلم الناس والناس تكلمه واللي انتو ابتعتبروه جاى عشان الخطاة وجاى يخلص . هوه ده اللي قصدي عليه .


وشكرا ليك على كل حال يا استاز مكرم .
بنتظر ردك .


----------



## الحوت (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



ستاريوس قال:


> طيب . حسألكم سؤال .
> برأيكم حقيقة الجملة دي ايه :
> 
> و لكن ويل لذلك الانسان الذي يسلمه  .   ( لأنه ) :
> ...



*عزيزي الايه واضحه ..

ويل للذي يسلمة وليس لانه يشنق نفسه فمن اين اتيت بهذا الكلام ..!!!

كلام المسيح هو ويل للذي سوف يسلمه ..

عزيزي وضحت لك الموضوع كثيرا ولا اعرف لماذا تعقد الامور ..!!

نعيد من الاول باختصار ..

1 - يهوذا كانت اخلاقة فاسده وكان لص ومختلس ومحب للمال .

2 - من الطبيعي ان الخيانة حينما تصدر تصدر من يهوذا للاسباب التي ذكرتها فهو سلم سيده مقابل المال .

3 - نبه المسيح يهوذا على هذا الموضوع ولكن بلا فائده لان يهوذا كان شخص منحرف محب للمال وكان المال عنده اهم من سيده .

4 - يهوذا كان اتخذ القرار النهائي بتسلم المسيح ولا يريد ان يتراجع ابدا ولا وجد اي نيه في يهوذا ليتراجع ابدا والمسيح كان يعرف هذا جيدا حتى انه قال عنه النبؤة في المزامير على لسان داود النبي ر لتسير دارة خربا ولا يسكنها ساكن ولياخذ وظيفتة اخر .

5 - حتى في قبلة يهوذا للمسيح ليلة القبض عليه عاتب المسيح يهوذا قائلا له يا صاحب لماذا جئت ولكن مع الاسف مع شخص مثل يهوذا الخيانة في دمة ولا احساس لديه ايدا ..!!

6 - بعد ان حصل الذي حصل ندم يهوذا على ما سيكون وذهب وشنق نفسه بدل من طلب المغفره والتوبة .

والان ناتي لسؤالك حيث قلت :*


> وانا بسألك مين من التلاميذ قدر أو راح ليسوع بعد ما اتقبض عليه ؟



*عزيزي هذه ليست حجه لان المسيح مسار مسافات طويلة وهو حامل الصليب وكان الجميع بالطريق ينظرون اليه كما اعطوا سمعان الصليب ليحملة بدل المسيح وكما كلم المسيح بطريقة النساء ..

الم يكن يستطيع يهوذا ان يذهب ويطلب منه المغفره ؟

الم يكن يقدر يهوذا ان يصعد رواء المسيح الى اورشاليم كما صعد الجميع وراء المسيح  ؟

حتى في الصلب وهو على الصليب كان الجميع هنالك فلماذا لم يذهب يهوذا الى الصليب ويطلب منه المغفرة ؟

عزيزي موضوع يهوذا منتهى فيهوذا هو الذي اهلك نفسه بنفسه لهذا تنبأ عنه داود النبي في المزاميز  بهلاكة  ..

غاية هنا الموضوع انتهى يا زميل وواجب عليك ان تفهم الموضوع بعد كل هذا فلا يوجد اي كلام يقال بعد الذي قلته لك وشرحتة لك بكل بساطة .
*


----------



## ستاريوس (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

انا حاسس ان يهوذا اتجنن وكان تحت تأثير الجنون لما انتحر .
لان توبته وندمه كان صادق وشديد .
لو كان باع عشان يقبض فلوس فهوه ندم ومبقاش عاوز الفلوس.
بس انا حاسس ان كان عايز موعظة عن الانتحار .
بس الحاجة جننته .
كل التلاميذ كانوا خايفين يقربوا ناحية يسوع .
الكل سابوه وهربوا .
ويهوذا كمان ما كانش يقدر يقرب .
حس انه ارتكب حاجة مش حترجع انسان تاني .
وخلاص ما فيش فايده .
اتجنن وشنق روحه .
مع ان يسوع كان بس هوه اللي عارف انها موتة وبعدها حيرجع يقوم زى ما نتو  بتامنوا .


ايه رايكم ؟


انتو اكتر ناس احب اسمع رأيكم .


وبشكركم وبحترمكم .


----------



## الحوت (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



ستاريوس قال:


> انا حاسس ان يهوذا اتجنن وكان تحت تأثير الجنون لما انتحر .
> لان توبته وندمه كان صادق وشديد .
> لو كان باع عشان يقبض فلوس فهوه ندم ومبقاش عاوز الفلوس.
> بس انا حاسس ان كان عايز موعظة عن الانتحار .
> ...


*
الشخص المنتحر يعرف ان الانتحار خطية ويهوذا لم يكن مجنون بل بكامل قواة العقلية ولم يجن وانما صلح الخطأ الذي وقع فيه بخطأ اكبر ..

فبلاش تقعد تألف كلام من عندك وتقول كلام غير موجود بالكتاب ..

المجنون هو الذي لا يحاسب على خطاياه ولكن يهوذا لم يكن مجنون ولم يقل الكتاب المقدس انه جن بل ندم ..

وذهب وانتحر بدل ان يذهب لطلب المغفرة ؟

ويهوذا يعلم جيدا ان الانتحار خطية فهو ليس بطفل ....

حتى الاطفال يعرفون الصح من الخطأ فكيف من شخص بالغ مثل يهوذا ؟!!!

انت قاعد بتعقد نفسك بتاليف كلام من مخيلتك .
*


----------



## My Rock (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

الموضوع يتكلم عن يهوذا لا عن المسيح و خلاصه

ما هو السؤال او الشبهة في الموضوع اصلا؟
سأترك اخر فرصة و الا سيغلق الموضوع


----------



## ستاريوس (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

عشان تفهمني اكتر حجاوب على كل حتة باللون الاحمر :




الحوت قال:


> *عزيزي الايه واضحه ..
> 
> ويل للذي يسلمة وليس لانه يشنق نفسه فمن اين اتيت بهذا الكلام ..!!!
> 
> ...




يا استاذ حوت .
انا فهمت حاجات كتيرة .
بس فيه حاجات انتو ما بتجاوبوهاش لانكم مش بتحاولوا تفهموني .
وانا برضه بشكر اهتمامكم .
عموما انا كنت عايز اسمع رأيكم انتو بالحاجات اللي امحيراني بدال ما اسمعها من غيركم .
لو شايفين اني لازم أؤمن بكده بغض النظر عن اى قيم .
قولوا . وأنا حاضر .


----------



## الحوت (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> الموضوع يتكلم عن يهوذا لا عن المسيح و خلاصه
> 
> ما هو السؤال او الشبهة في الموضوع اصلا؟
> سأترك اخر فرصة و الا سيغلق الموضوع




*
انا حقولك باختصار ما يريده المسلمين من الموضوع ..

يريدون ان يقولوا ان الحق على المسيح بهلاك يهوذا وان المسيح كان سبب هلاك يهوذا لان المسيح لم يضع يهوذا على حجرة ولم يهزله له بقدمية ليقوله يا عيب يا كوكو عيب :99:*
*
هم قاعدين بيلفوا ويدورا الى هذه النقطة وبامكانك من مراجعة الموضوع استنتاجها بكل بساطة .

فهم لا يردون الفهم وانما رمي الحق على المسيح باي شكل من الاشكال ليقولوا ان الحق عليه .

انا عارف هذا  من الاول بس مش راضي اتكلم :smile02
*


----------



## الحوت (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

*يا ستاريوس استفساراتك كتبتها اكثر من مليون مرة ورديت عليها اكثر من مليون مرة فلماذا تعيد نفس الاسئلة التي تم الرد عليها ؟*


----------



## ستاريوس (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



الحوت قال:


> *يا ستاريوس استفساراتك كتبتها اكثر من مليون مرة ورديت عليها اكثر من مليون مرة فلماذا تعيد نفس الاسئلة التي تم الرد عليها ؟*




يا سيد حوت .

معقولة مش حاسس انك بتجاوب حاجات انا متفق عليها معاك .
غير الحاجات اللي حيرتني اكتر وبتناقض نفسك بيها .
ما تنساش انك بتحاور واحد جاى يتعرف على دينكم .
يعني لازم يفهم .
طب جاوب يا سيدي باختصار على أسئلتي المختصرة الاخرانية وشكرا .


----------



## My Rock (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



ستاريوس قال:


> *ايوه بس يهوذا ثبت انه تاب .
> وانتو بتقولوا ان طبيعي الانسان يخطىء لانه انسان .
> ويهوذا انسان .*




اين ثبت انه تاب؟ هو كلام و بس؟

*



اكيد كان يسوع عارف انه حيندم .
بس ما ادهوش موعظة انه ما ينتحرش مدامه كان عارف ان يهوذا راح يوصل للندم وعارف ايه اللي حيحصل بعد الندم .
الحتة دي حضرتك ما بتجاوبهاش يا استاذ حوت :
مدام يسوع عارف ان يهوذا حيوصل لمرحلة الندم وعارف انه حينتحر .
ما قالوش موعظة وتحذير عن الانتحار ليه ؟
يهوذا وصل للندم ولهنا حلو .
بس ما خدش اى تذكير عن الانتحار بالشريعة !

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
المسيح ايضا كان يعلم ان بطرس سينكره, المسيح كان يعرف ان التلاميذ سيشتتون في صلبه, المسيح كان ايضا يعرف ان بولس و تلاميذه الاخرين سيموتون و غيره و غيره..

ما لا تفهمه ان المسيح لم يأتي لكي يتنبأ بأمور شخصية و يعظ لكي لا يقع فلان في حفرة او لا يقع في مشكلة
هذه ليست مهمة المسيح و لا مهمة الله عامة, فالمسيح لم يفعل هذا لا مع يهوذا ولا غيره, بل انه لم يطلب من بطرس ان لا ينكره حتى!
المسيح لم يفعل هذا ابدا, و الله بصورة عامة لا يفعل هذا, فلا تجد الله يكلم كل شخص و ينذره لعدم الانتحار او الوقوع في مشكلة

*



أما لو بتعايروه انه كان منحرف ومحب للمال وانه خان سيده فدي كلها خطايا ويهوذا خاطىء .
تبقوا انتو بتعايروا الخاطىء . وفيه خطاة كمان زنوا وقتلوا .
لكن أنا بأكدلك ان يهوذا بقا بالاخر سيده أغلى من المال بدليل انه رمى المال .
وكمان بقا سيده أغلى من روحه ومن جنانه بالندم شنق روحه .
يعني كان محتاج موعظة عن الانتحار بس مش اكتر .
أو انه يعرف بالقيامة .

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
يهوذا ندم و تأسف لما عمله و عرف خطيته لذلك لم يستوعب العيش بعدها لفضاعتها, فقام بالانتحار, و ليس لانه فجأة لم يعد ييحب المال اكثر من المسيح
و ترجع بعدها مجددا للموضوع و نقول انها ليس مهمة الله ان يوعظ الانسان شخصيا

بعدين ان وعظه و ان لم يوعظه ما الفرق اصلا؟
الرجاء استخدام العقل ولو قليلا!


----------



## ستاريوس (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> الموضوع يتكلم عن يهوذا لا عن المسيح و خلاصه
> 
> ما هو السؤال او الشبهة في الموضوع اصلا؟
> سأترك اخر فرصة و الا سيغلق الموضوع





السؤال باختصار .

يسوع كان عارف ان يهوذا حيطلع منه الندم .
يسوع كان عارف انه حيموت ويقوم ( زى ما بتأمنوا انتو ) .
يسوع كان عارف ان يهوذا من كتر ندمه حيخطىء ويشنق روحه .

طب استخسر بيهوذا ليه كلمة أو موعظة أو تذكير بكراهية الانتحار وهلاكه ؟

مادام العلة اللي شايفنها اللي أهلكت يهوذا هية الانتحار .
طب ادوني كلمة واحده من يسوع بتحذر من الانتحار لواحد كان عارف انه حيتشوش من الندم .

مش زى ما حذر يهوذا انه يسلمه كان لازم يحذره من الانتحار الا هوة زى ما بتقولوا سبب هلاكه ؟

مش يسوع هوه الواعظ والمخلص .
طب ما قالش كلمة واحدة عن الانتحار تنفع يهوذا ليه ؟
وليه بدالها يشجعه يسرع بتسليمه ولا يحسبش عليه انه قال له حاجة عن الانتحار ؟؟؟؟؟


هوه ده السؤال وشكرا .


----------



## ستاريوس (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
> فالمسيح لم يفعل هذا لا مع يهوذا ولا غيره, بل انه لم يطلب من بطرس ان لا ينكره حتى![/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
> المسيح لم يفعل هذا ابدا, و الله بصورة عامة لا يفعل هذا, فلا تجد الله يكلم كل شخص و ينذره لعدم الانتحار او الوقوع في مشكلة
> ][/SIZE][/FONT]





ازاى بأه ؟
ازاى ما كانش  بيتكلم عن شخص بحد ذاته ؟
ده يهوذا بالذات اللي اتذكر واتقال عنه باستثناء الكل انه ابن الهلاك وانه حيسلمه .
هوه الواحد ده ما كانش بدال ما يحذره من التسليم يحذره من الانتحار مدام هية سبب هلاكه .
ومدام بتأمنوا ان يسوع جاى ينشل البشر من هلاكهم ؟


----------



## ستاريوس (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
> [
> بعدين ان وعظه و ان لم يوعظه ما الفرق اصلا؟
> الرجاء استخدام العقل ولو قليلا!





ما نتو اللي كنتوابتقولوا من الاول ان يسوع ياما حذره .
ما هوه كان عارف انه ما فيش فايده من الاول !
مش هوه ده منطق برضه ؟
ومدام عمال يحذر يهوذا من تسليمه .
طب ما بالمرة كنت بتوقع ولو كلمة تحذير وحده عن الانتحار اللي هية سبب هلاكه !


----------



## الحوت (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

*يعني انا بجد زهقت من كثر ما بجاوب على نفس الاسئله ..

احنا في الموضوع هذا لا نفعل شي الا تكرير نفس الاسئلة وتكرر نفس الجواب لتعود وتسأل السؤال مرة اخرى بطريقة اخرى ..!!*


> مش زى ما حذر يهوذا انه يسلمه كان لازم يحذره من الانتحار الا هوة زى ما بتقولوا سبب هلاكه ؟



*حبيبي يهوذا مش بحاجة للمسيح ان يذكره فيهوذا ليس بطفل صغير لا يعرف الصح من الخطأ ..

قلت لك هذا الكلام اكثر من مليون مرة فما هي مشكلتك ؟!!

خلاص يهوذا يريد ان يعفل ما يريد ان يفعله بدون رجوع نهائيا لهذا تنبأ عنه داود النبي في المزامير عن هلاكة .

ما تبقاش تقوللي كل شوية لماذا لم يخبرة المسيح عن الانتحار فيهوذا ليس بطفل ويعرف ان الانتحار حرام حتى الاطفال الصغار يعرفون ان الانتحار حرام والا انت ما كنتش ابن مدارس ؟!!!

لو اراد يهوذا الرجوع عن فعلته لما كان اتفق على الخيانة من اصله ولبقى مع التلاميذ كما بقى الجميع واصبحوا رسلا ولم يخونوا سيدهم .

ما بقاش الا المسيح يعلم يهوذا كيف ياكل ويشرب كمان ..!!

كفاياك بقى يا زميل فانت لست بطفل رضيع .*


----------



## My Rock (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



ستاريوس قال:


> السؤال باختصار .
> 
> يسوع كان عارف ان يهوذا حيطلع منه الندم .
> يسوع كان عارف انه حيموت ويقوم ( زى ما بتأمنوا انتو ) .
> ...


 
لماذا لم يحذر الله هلتر من الانتحار؟
لماذا لم يعظ اسماعيل ادهم من الانتحار؟
لماذا لم يقل كلمة واحدة للشاعر اللبناني خليل حاوي؟
لماذا لم ينصح الملكة كيلوبترا؟

نكرر و نقول انها ليست مهمة الله, و الله لم يفعل ذلك لا سابقا و لا لاحقا, الله لم يوقف احد عن عن الانتحار 
لو اوقف الله احدا قبلا و لم يوقف يهوذا كان لك حق الاعتراض, لكنه لم يفعل ابدا

و السؤال يكرر نفسه, المسيح بكونه الله المتجسد لم يعظ يهوذا و لا غيره يهوذا بعدم الانتحار, و بعدين؟  اين المعضلة في ذلك؟


----------



## ستاريوس (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



الحوت قال:


> *يعني انا بجد زهقت من كثر ما بجاوب على نفس الاسئله ..
> 
> احنا في الموضوع هذا لا نفعل شي الا تكرير نفس الاسئلة وتكرر نفس الجواب لتعود وتسأل السؤال مرة اخرى بطريقة اخرى ..!!*
> 
> ...





عموما .
لحد كده يا استاذ حوت وبعد كلامك الاخراني .
باين ان لازم الموضوع ينتهي فعلا .
شكرا على كل حال .
وعشان الطفل الرضيع اللي قلت عليه يكبر لازم يخرج من الموضوع كله .
خلاص شكرا يا سيدي .
وانسى خالص ان حد جه يسألكم حاجة .
انا ما كانش قصدي ازعجك للدرجة اللي اتخليك تكلمني بسخرية .
خلاص انسى .
مساءك سعيد يا باشا .
شكرا ليكم كلكم .


----------



## ستاريوس (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> لماذا لم يحذر الله هلتر من الانتحار؟
> لماذا لم يعظ اسماعيل ادهم من الانتحار؟
> لماذا لم يقل كلمة واحدة للشاعر اللبناني خليل حاوي؟
> لماذا لم ينصح الملكة كيلوبترا؟
> ...





ما فيش داعي  لسخريتك ، كنت اتمنى تكون جدي .
ايه يا استاذ روك !!!
هوه يسوع كان متجسد بعهد هتلر يا سيد روك  ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
احنا بنتكلم عن اللي بتوصفوه جاى يخلص البشر وينشلهم من الخطيئة والتوهان .
احنا بنتكلم عن خرافه الضالة اللي يهوذا منهم !

أكتر من كده ما فيش توضيح .


وخلاص تتعبوش نفسكم بالرد .
الموضوع خرج عن امنيتي بيه عشان استفاد .


شكرا كتير .


----------



## الحوت (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*



ستاريوس قال:


> عموما .
> لحد كده يا استاذ حوت وبعد كلامك الاخراني .
> باين ان لازم الموضوع ينتهي فعلا .
> شكرا على كل حال .
> ...



*ما تقعدش تحجج ..

مافيش حد طولة بالك عليك قدي ومافيش حد رد على نفس الاسئلة الي بتطرحها كل شوية نفسها نفسها نفسها قدي ..

خلاص لو الواحد بحاور طفل صغير لكان فهم وانت مش راضي تفهم ..

انت ما بخلناش عليك بحاجة وكنا نرد على نفس الاسئلة الي كنت بتطرحها بالموضوع مليون الف مرة ..

بس للصبر حدود .

*


----------



## Basilius (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول شخصية يهوذا في الاناجيل ؟؟؟؟*

*اعتقد ان الموضوع اخذ اكبر من حقة *
*وكل هذا لارضاء هدف واحد فقط من الاخوة المسلمين *
*هوة التشكيك فقط التشكيك *

*قبل اغلاق الموضوع *
*اعتقد ان الكل متفقين على ان علم الله المسبق لما سيحدث من امور و افعال من انسان ما لا يتعارض ابدا في ان الله جعل الانسان مخيرا فيما يفعلة ... فكون ان الله يعلم بما سيفعلى شخص سواء خيرا او شرا فهذا لا يجرح ابدا في الذات الالهية بعلمها المسبق ان هذا الانسان سيفعل شرا لانة ببساطة اعطاة حرية التصرف و جعلى مخيرا فيما يفعلة و سيحاسب علية فيما بعد *
*و الانسان نفسة لا يحتاج ان يعرف الخير من الشر فالشخص يعرف ان هذا الفعل شرا ولا يقبلة الله او هذا ا لفعل خيرا يليق بمن يضع الله اماة في كل حين *
*وبالتالي ليس معنى ان الله يعلم مسبقا بان هذا الشخص سيخطا خطا يؤدي الى هلاكة و لم يمنعة الله عن فعل مثل هذا الخطا ان هذا تجريح في ذات الله و نقص فية *
*فالله منذ البدء اعطى الانسان حرية التصرف و الاختيار و ما يفعلة سيحاسب علية والله نفسة يعلم ماذا سيفعل كل مخلوق خيرا كان ام شرا و ان فعل شرا فهذا منة هو و ليس من ان الله لم يحذرة انة يفعل شرا يؤدي الى هلاكة ...*
*وبالنسبة للخراف الضالة هل قال احد ان بموت المسيح لم يفدى يهوذا عن الحكم الابدي الالهي بالموت من الخطية ؟؟؟ الفداء مقدم للجميع ومنهم من يقبلة و يعمل عمل الفادي بوصاياة و منهم من يرفضة و يحيد عن طريق النور و شريعة النعمة *
*لان *
*الانسان مخير للمرة المليون *
*واعتقد ان المشككين هنا قبل المدافعين يؤمنوا بهذا الكلام ككل *
*لكن مبدا التشكيك لمجرد الاسقاط فقط مبدا مرفوض *
*لذا *
*يغلق *


----------

